# Winamp wird eingestellt



## Atma (20. November 2013)

Wie der Betreiber auf der offiziellen Website im Download-Bereich mitteilt, wird der Mediaplayer Winamp nach über 16 Jahren eingestellt. Die heute veröffentlichte Version 5.66 wird somit für immer die letzte Version bleiben, zudem wird der Download nur noch bis 20. Dezember 2013 angeboten und danach nicht mehr verfügbar sein. Auf Computerbase gibt es ebenfalls eine News zum Ende von Winamp mit weiteren Informationen zur Geschichte des Players.

Mein Kommentar zu dieser News: Sehr, sehr schade! Ich nutze Winamp seit ca. 2001 und war immer zufrieden damit. Mit dem offiziellen Ende von Winamp verschwindet ein kleines Stück Internetgeschichte . Version 5.66 wird somit auf unbestimmte Zeit mein Mp3-Player am PC bleiben.

Quellen: 
Winamp Download-Bereich mit Infotext
Winamp wird nach über 16 Jahren eingestellt - ComputerBase


----------



## mds51 (20. November 2013)

Das ist schade.
Benutze ich schon seit Ewigkeiten als Audio-Player.

Aber naja, bisher ist er ja top. Und man kann ihn ja weiter so benutzen, bis etwas besseres kommt.


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2013)

Och gott nein -.- Das ist meiner Meinung nach der mit Abstand beste Musikplayer den es gibt  Ich kenne keinen anderen Player der Winamp das Wasser reichen könnte :/ 
Das ist doch dreck, warum ausgerechnet Winamp?


----------



## jamie (20. November 2013)

Schade aber z.B. AIMP3 ist ja auch gut.


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Den Nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr ich glaub ich nutze für alles nur noch den VLC


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. November 2013)

Schade, ich nutze die Software auch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Gibt's irgendwo eine Begründung? Ich finde nur die Ankündigung des sehr kurzfristigen, abrupten Endes. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Sepulzera (20. November 2013)

Ich bitte um eine Schweigeminute.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (20. November 2013)

Schade

Was Winamp am ähnlichsten kommt wäre wohl foobar2000


----------



## XT1024 (20. November 2013)

Mein Musikplayer seit 98 oder 99.  Wobei meine aktuelle Version bestimmt schon 2 Jahre alt ist. 
Im Notfall gibts noch foobar2000, schön ist aber anders.


Rizoma schrieb:


> Den Nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr ich glaub ich nutze für alles nur noch den VLC


 Naja VLC benutze ich nur um einzelne Dateien zu öffnen. Playlists sind wirklich keine Stärke von VLC.


----------



## Niza (20. November 2013)

Ich denke nur an eins .

Möglichst schnell runterladen und sichern .

Ich fand Winamp auch immer sehr gut .

Schade das sie Winamp nun einstellen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Atma (20. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schade, ich nutze die Software auch schon seit Ewigkeiten. Gibt's irgendwo eine Begründung? Ich finde nur die Ankündigung des sehr kurzfristigen, abrupten Endes.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


In der News von Computerbase steht ein Hinweis, warum Winamp eingestellt wurde. AOL hat seit geraumer Zeit versucht den Player zu verkaufen:



> Wie Arstechnica berichtet, wollte ein AOL-Sprecher die Ankündigung auf der Winamp-Homepage nicht kommentieren. Josh Felser, der Gründer von Spinner.com, einer Musik-Webseite, die AOL 1999 zusammen mit Nullsoft aufgekauft hatte und bereits im April eingestellt worden war, behauptete gegenüber Arstechnica, dass AOL bereits seit Monaten versucht, Winamp zu verkaufen. Angeblich sei er selbst an einem Kauf interessiert gewesen. Er bezeichnet die Schließung von Spinner und Winamp als „das Ende von Music 1.0“.


----------



## TempestX1 (20. November 2013)

Naja. Benutze ich schon länger nichtmehr. In letzter Zeit hat sich da eh nichtmehr viel getan.

Winamp 2 war spitze.
Winamp 3, nach der Übernahme von Nullsoft durch AOL, wurde immer fetter und mit Features zugestopft.
Nach erscheinen von Winamp 5 wurde das Teil deinstalliert und gewechselt.

Als Musikplayer setze ich auf Exaile, für Video den VideoLan Client (VLC).


//Edit:



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winamp schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Flop der dritten Winamp-Version erschien im Dezember 2003 die Version 5, die laut Hersteller „das Beste aus 2 + 3 = 5“ darstellt
> 
> ---- snip ----
> 
> Viele Anwender benutzten auch nach dem Erscheinen von Winamp 5 weiterhin die Version 2 des Programms


Wow. Schon über 10 Jahre her  Damals gab es noch eine richtige Community mit eigener Webseite und Hobbyübersetzer um Winamp 2 auf Deutsch zu übersetzen, Support zu leisteten und eigene Plugins zu programmieren. Nach der 5er wurde es aber extrem still (Auflösung ?).

// Edit 2

Oh steht ja auch in der Wiki 


> Im April 1999 wurde Winamp von der MP3-Infoseite MPeX.net ins Deutsche übersetzt, zunächst ab Version 2.10 in Form einer nachrüstbaren Sprachdatei. Ab Version 2.72 erschien das Programm erstmals als Komplettpaket in deutscher Sprache. Es handelte sich dabei um die offizielle deutsche Version, die von Nullsoft autorisiert wurde. Die letzte offizielle, komplett ins Deutsche übersetzte Version, war Version 2.91c.


----------



## lol2k (20. November 2013)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Mein Musikplayer seit 98 oder 99.



Same here! Winamp begleitet mich, seitdem ich mit PCs zu tun habe. Gehörte quasi zur Standardinstallation neben Treiber, Antivirensoftware und Firewall.


----------



## blackout24 (20. November 2013)

Ach ja mit 13 Jahren die Napster/eMule/LAN-Party MP3s in Winamp 2 gehört hoch und runter. Das waren Zeiten. 

Fand auch, dass es danach nur schlechter wurde. "Winamp 5 so good we skipped a number" hieß es damals.

Gut das sie aber trotzdem den Leuten noch Geld für Winamp Pro abluchsen wollen bis es soweit ist.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. November 2013)

finde ich auch sehr schade...


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade warum sie nicht die "Pro" Version gratis abgeben, wenns eh eingestellt wird.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. November 2013)

Gerade eben auf Golem gelesen und wollte auch schon eine Usernews dazu schreiben. 

Naja werde ich mich mal nach einer Alternative umschauen müssen. Hat jemand Vorschläge? AIMP finde ich persönlich nicht so toll (Russischen Quellen traue ich nun mal nicht so blind)


----------



## turbosnake (21. November 2013)

foobar2000


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. November 2013)

ich nutze winamp auch schon seit ich musik am pc höre. also heisst es nun, fix die aktuellste version laden und damit leben. ich hab keine lust, mir ein neues prog zu suchen und dann meine fernbedienung neu zu programmieren.


----------



## keinnick (21. November 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade warum sie nicht die "Pro" Version gratis abgeben, wenns eh eingestellt wird.



Wenn es ohnehin eingestellt wird, wäre es schön wenn sie den Quellcode freigeben. Da würden sich sicher findige Leute finden, die Winamp am Leben erhalten.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. November 2013)

Das ist richtig blöd. Ich nutze Winamp für's Streamen des HD-Streams von Electroradio.ch. 

Na dann mache ich mal schnell einen Download...


----------



## kühlprofi (21. November 2013)

Ich denke die Winampversionen werden eh noch jahrelang im Netz herumgeister auf Tools und sonstigen Seite wie z.B. Chip.de


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2013)

WinAmp hat zur Version 2.0 einen übertrieben starken Hype gehabt und den anscheinend nicht voll genutzt. Ich benutze seit rund 7-8 Jahren VLC und konnte mit den Playlisten immer gut umgehen und WinAmp war dann als reiner MP3-Player quasi nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Hatte eben auch für mich keine Features, die den Verbleib auf meiner Festplatte rechtfertigen. Trotzdem schade um WinAmp, aber ich muss sagen, ich hätte gedacht der virtuelle Tod kommt früher.


----------



## beren2707 (21. November 2013)

Habe früher Winamp fleißig genutzt, bin aber schon vor Jahren auf foobar umgestiegen, da es mir insgesamt deutlich besser gefällt und mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Trotzdem schade, dass die Entwicklung eingestellt wird, war wirklich mal DER Player schlechthin.


----------



## Chemenu (21. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Habe früher Winamp fleißig genutzt, bin aber schon vor Jahren auf foobar umgestiegen, da es mir insgesamt deutlich besser gefällt und mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Trotzdem schade, dass die Entwicklung eingestellt wird, war wirklich mal DER Player schlechthin.


 Genau so war es bei mir auch. Habe jahrelang Winamp genutzt und bin vor ein paar Jahren auf foobar umgestiegen. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht mehr warum, aber mit foobar bin ich nach einiger Eingewöhnugszeit doch mehr als zufrieden. Inzwischen ist mir das einfache und schnörkellose Design sogar lieber das das schicke Bling-Bling Theme dass ich früher immer für Winamp verwendet habe.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

Schade eigentlich
Ich habe auch immer für alles was mit Audiowiedergabe zu tun hatte Winamp genutzt.

War wirklich ein super Stückchen Software.

Aber es hindert ja niemanden daran ältere Versionen weiter zu nutzen, solang nicht irgentwelche neuen Formate auf den Markt geschmissen werden den Winamp zukünftig nicht gewachsen sein sollte 

Ich glaub einfach das sich der Markt einfach zu stark geändert hat. Vor 15 Jahren gab es neben Winamp nicht viel andere Optionen die vernüftig waren. Jeder aus meinen Freundeskreis nutzte Winamp. Heute bekommt man halt für jeden Anwendungsbereich 1000000 Tools, ob Freeware oder Vollversion, man wird einfach überflutet. Ich denke einfach das Software, aktuell, nicht mehr die Zeitspanne in der sie aktiv genutzt wird aufweisen werden kann, wie es früher einmal war.
Herr Gott,... ich hab kann nicht einmal nachrechnen wielange ich ICQ genutzt hatte. Mittlerweile sind meine Kollegen und ich auf Whatsapp umgestiegen. Mal schauen was nächstes Jahr kommt.


----------



## fnord23 (21. November 2013)

Och nöööö! Nicht Winamp! 

Gibt es einen anderen Player der die Milkdrop Visualisierung schluckt? Oder eine gute Alternative dazu?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2013)

Hier können die eingefleischten vllt. nochmal was bewegen: https://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/aol-keep-winamp-alive-or-let-it-go-open-source
Habe auch mal "unterschrieben" und der Rob Lord hatte recht wenn er meinte, WinAmp hätte den Stellenwert von Apple iTunes einnehmen können, aber leider leider...


----------



## bingo88 (21. November 2013)

Wenn sie das schon einstellen könnten sie es wenigsten Open Source machen. Fände ich ganz nett


----------



## jakido (21. November 2013)

Das ist ja krank??!! Mein Gott, ich kennen niemand der WinAmp nicht benutzt zum Musik hören. Gibts irgendwo Gründe dazu??


----------



## kühlprofi (21. November 2013)

Sehr schade! Habe früher auch oft selber Skins für den Winamp erstellt.. 
Das zeigt leider noch mal auf, dass kleine Firmen mit doch genialen Produkten es sehr schwer haben gegen grosse Unternehmen (Vermutung, da ich den Grund nicht kenne).

iTunes lässt grüssen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2013)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Wenn sie das schon einstellen könnten sie es wenigsten Open Source machen. Fände ich ganz nett


 
Genau, dann wird sowas integriert wie ffdshow etc., dann setzt es sich auch als Videoplayer durch ohne eine langsame Hardwarebeschleunigung zu haben. Generell wäre mal ein Softwaretest bekannter MMPlayer hier cool wie z.B. VLC, Splash, ffdshow, KMPlayer etc. Wäre doch mal eine andere Aufgabe als ständig nur HW zu testen @PCGH . Userberichten zufolge soll es auch Unterschiede geben zw. Playern, wenn man AMD oder NV respektive Intel benutzt.


----------



## Bandicoot (21. November 2013)

Schade es nutzen so viele und auch ich hab es über all meine PC's geschleppt!


----------



## Rasha (21. November 2013)

Is natürlich schade, nutze Winamp auch schon ewig. VLC ist zwar gut, aber irgendwie komme ich damit nicht richtig klar beim Playlisterstellen


----------



## Payne6t6 (21. November 2013)

Wie sie hier alle die letzte Version noch schnell runterladen und sichern wollen. Glaubt ihr wirklich das Internet "vergisst" Winamp?  Man wird die letzte Winamp Version auch noch in 20 Jahren runterladen können...


----------



## DaStash (21. November 2013)

Wirklich schade. Ich benutze ihn vor allem wegen den geilen Visualisationen. Das fetzt einfach auf Partys, wenn das vollf. über den Fernseher, im Takt zur Musik läuft. Das Einzige was mich immer genervt hat, war die fehlende Auto-Update Funktion aber das fällt ja jetzt weg.

MfG


----------



## Deimos (21. November 2013)

^^Milkdrop ftw! 
Winamp war über Jahre hinweg der beste Player. Sehr schade 

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass der Anschluss (imo) an die Neuzeit etwas verloren ging, gerade was Streaming anbelangt. Da gabs Player, wo das Out-of-the-box besser funktioniert.


----------



## Ion (21. November 2013)

Ja spinnen die denn? Soll lieber der Windows Media Player sein Ende finden, den nutzt sowieso niemand 
Auf Computerbase findet sich eine Petition die Winamp am Leben erhalten möchte - macht mit!


----------



## BiosShock (21. November 2013)

Na ja WinAmp, war/ist ja nicht schlecht, nur zu überladen mit allem was man nicht braucht. 

Ich nutze es nicht. Bin mehr der PotPlayer User. Kein schnickschnack, aber dafür super Qualli. Hat auch alles: Visualisierung, Musik, Video, Stream, PlugIn Schnittstelle, Playlist... Zumal man kein CodexPack aufspielen muss. Bring er alles mit.

Und das wichtigste: das Ding komm auch mit der neusten Hard und Software(BS) klar. BR und 4K ist auch kein Problem.

Habe noch nichts auf der Platte gehabt, was ich mit dem nicht abspielen konnte.


----------



## Arino (21. November 2013)

Und was ist mit shoutcast? wird das auch eingestellt? Dazu findet man leider nirgens was im Netz


----------



## NickScrewball (21. November 2013)

Mit einem Tränchen im Auge trage ich hier ein Stück Erinnerung zu Grabe.
Den ersten Winamp habe ich mir damals noch durch mein 33.6er Modem gesaugt, zu einer Zeit als ich pro Musikstück noch etwa 2 Stunden eingeplant habe...

Und das auch noch legal, damals hätte niemand auch nur vermutet das das MP3-Format mal der CD den rang ablaufen könnte! sic


----------



## Skipper81Ger (21. November 2013)

Mein ersten pc hatte ich mir mit 25j gekauft und hatte keine Ahnung von PCs. Aber eins der ersten ( oder gar das erste Programm ) Downloads war es den winamp Player über Chip.de runter zu laden.


----------



## Octabus (21. November 2013)

Betrifft mich persönlich nicht. Seit meiner GNU/Linux-Zeit verwende ich immer den freien Player Audacious, den ich eigentlich ziemlich gut finde. Ab und an nehme ich auch foobar2000, jedoch nur sehr selten. Ihr könnt euch Audacious ja mal anschauen, wenn es euch interessiert.


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2013)

Ich hab ihn nun mal ausprobiert und find ihn gar nicht mal so toll.
Reagiert träge, schliesst sich langsam, arbeitet praktisch nicht mit den Multimediatasten der Tastatur zusammen. Pausieren tut er zwar, aber spielt danach nit weiter.

Ich finds nit schade drum. Hab schon zu 98-Zeiten dem Windows Media Player den Vorzug gegeben und es ist heute nicht anders.


----------



## Robonator (21. November 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn nun mal ausprobiert und find ihn gar nicht mal so toll.
> Reagiert träge, schliesst sich langsam, arbeitet praktisch nicht mit den Multimediatasten der Tastatur zusammen. Pausieren tut er zwar, aber spielt danach nit weiter.
> 
> Ich finds nit schade drum. Hab schon zu 98-Zeiten dem Windows Media Player den Vorzug gegeben und es ist heute nicht anders.


 
Meinst du Winamp? Dann stimmt da irgendwat nicht. Bei mir startet er schnell, schliesst sich schnell, die Multimedia-Tasten funzen einwandfrei und flott arbeiten tut er auch 


Für mich wird es auch leider keine Alternative geben da ich bisher keinen Player gefunden habe der ein ähnlich gutes Playlistensystem hat und bei dem die Shuffle-Wiedergabe genauso gut funktioniert. Dazu ist Winamp bei mir noch nie abgeschmiert oder sonstiges.


----------



## Octabus (21. November 2013)

Ja, er meint Winamp. Ist zwar am Anfang nicht klar ersichtlich, mit "Ich finds nit schade drum" wird es aber schon eindeutig. Audacious kann weiters als freie Software nicht einfach so abgedreht werden. Wer ambitioniert im Programmieren ist, kann sich ja auch seinen eigenen Player daraus basteln.

Winamp hatte ich vor meiner GNU/Linux-Zeit nur ganz kurz, da ich dann recht schnell auf foobar2000 umgestiegen bin. War mir einfach das angenehmere Programm.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. November 2013)

https://www.change.org/en-AU/petitions/aol-keep-winamp-alive-or-let-it-go-open-source


----------



## natalie (21. November 2013)

Wirklich schade. 13 Jahre hat er mich begleitet. 
Und es werden noch mehr werden, weil man ihn glücklicherweise weiter benutzen kann.


----------



## pedi (21. November 2013)

Sepulzera schrieb:


> Ich bitte um eine Schweigeminute.


 schweigeminute für ein programm.
die welt geht ganz sicher nicht unter ohne winamp.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. November 2013)

pedi schrieb:


> schweigeminute für ein programm.
> die welt geht ganz sicher nicht unter ohne winamp.


 

Versteht da etwa einer kein Spaß???


----------



## Lexx (21. November 2013)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch Audacious ja mal anschauen, wenn es euch interessiert.


 Gibts den auch für Microsoft WINDOWS???


----------



## Noctai (21. November 2013)

Joar, finde ich nicht weiter schlimm. Nutze Winamp zwar auch, aber die Version langt doch, ich brauche keine Updates bzw neuere Versionen  von daher egal..^^


----------



## Wiggo (22. November 2013)

Verstehe nicht, warum er eingestellt wird. Gefühlt haben die letzten Updates eh wenig verändert - also bleibt die letzte Version halt lange im Einsatz


----------



## Anchorage (22. November 2013)

Winamp habe ich eigentlich nur für Internet Radio benutzt wobei in letzter Zeit immer öfter der Itunes Player zum Einsatz kam obwohl ich nicht im Besitz von Apple Geräten bin.
Mit Blurays kann Winamp auch nicht umgehen und wenn doch dann hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Joselman (22. November 2013)

Ich benutze es schon immer für Musik. Solange es läuft bleibt es drauf.


----------



## MOD6699 (22. November 2013)

Schade, man erinnert sich doch gerne an ihn zurück.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2013)

Gibt es denn gute Alternativen für die Visualisierungen??

MfG


----------



## Minaxo (22. November 2013)

Hab nie einen anderen Player genutzt und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern, WinAmp ist einfach kult für mich 
Wird ja genug Seiten geben wo der DL immer möglich sein wird, das Internet vergisst ja nix 

Edit: Foobar2000 bietet Visualizations


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2013)

Minaxo schrieb:


> Hab nie einen anderen Player genutzt und das wird sich so schnell auch nicht ändern, WinAmp ist einfach kult für mich
> Wird ja genug Seiten geben wo der DL immer möglich sein wird, das Internet vergisst ja nix
> 
> Edit: Foobar2000 bietet Visualizations



 Hehe lol, ich hab gestern die letzte Version heruntergeladen und bei uns auf einen Share kopiert. Nun ist winamp für die nächsten 10 Jahre schon mal bei uns in der Firma auf Tape gesichert


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. November 2013)

grad gelesen: Gerücht: Microsoft will Winamp und Shoutcast kaufen - Dr. Windows


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2013)

Ein Hoch auf Microsoft. Wäre wirklich schön wenn das weiter laufen würde. Und Sie könnten endlich ihren Mediaplayer ersetzen. 

MfG


----------



## Octabus (22. November 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Gibts den auch für Microsoft WINDOWS???


 
Ja natürlich, ist ja freie Software und damit kann es sich jeder so kompilieren, wie er es braucht. Würde also theoretisch auf jeder Plattform laufen.
Gibt natürlich schon vorkompilierte Pakete für Windows usw.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf Microsoft. Wäre wirklich schön wenn das weiter laufen würde. Und Sie könnten endlich ihren Mediaplayer ersetzen.
> 
> MfG



Jap !  und gleichzeitig mal das WMV Format abschaffen, das ist nämlich für die Tonne


----------



## Atma (22. November 2013)

Habe es eben auf Golem gelesen. So richtig freuen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht, dass ausgerechnet MS ein Kaufinteressent ist. Wer weiß welche Schandtaten sich MS wieder ausdenkt und in welche Richtung man Winamp zukünftig positionieren will. Winamp mit Metro-Design kann und will ich mir nicht vorstellen. Abgesehen davon, dass das eh niemand so richtig nutzen würde *und* dass MS mit seinem Windows Media Player bereits einen vollwertigen Player im Portfolio hat. Höchstens Shoutcast wäre aus Sicht von MS interessant.


----------



## DaStash (22. November 2013)

Besser so als gar nicht mehr. 

MfG


----------



## Atma (22. November 2013)

Wenn MS Winamp völlig umkrempelt, Metro und wer weiß was einbaut, hat keiner weiß davon. Die langjährigen User erst recht nicht. Lieber würde ich Winamp zu Grabe tragen, als dass er völlig von MS verschandelt wird.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2013)

Immer auf MS rumbashen - aber trotzdem MS Windows benutzen, witzig 

Es wird ja schlussement niemand gezwungen die MS Version von Winamp zu nutzen, also wayne

Ausserdem, kurz logisch überlegt:

MS könnte im Nu einen Winamp-Player nachbilden, selber entwickeln (Rechtlich gesehen dann doch nicht[Vermutung]). Wenn sie den Winamp total verändern und umkrempeln wollen brauchen sie den nicht aufzukaufen, sondern würden mit dem Cash wohl einen eigenen Player entwickeln.

Eher könnte es doch so sein, das den Winamp-Leuten einfach die Kohle ausgegangen ist, weil zu wenig Leute die kostenpflichtige Version gekauft haben.
 Für die meisten reicht die Freeware-Edition ja lange aus.
Es könnte ja sein, das MS - Winamp aufkauft und die Entwickler gleich mit und Winamp eben Winamp bleibt aber zukünftig den WMP ablöst.


----------



## Kusanar (22. November 2013)

Ich hätte hier noch sauviele alte Winampversionen rumliegen (von 0.99 bis 2.xx) ... also in Ermangelung eines Download-Links


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2013)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Ich hätte hier noch sauviele alte Winampversionen rumliegen (von 0.99 bis 2.xx) ... also in Ermangelung eines Download-Links



Falls du hier im Forum jemandem Shareware anbieten willst, würde ich deinen Post editieren ^^
Übrigens macht Winamp evtl. genau wegen solch Papnasen wie dir Schicht im Schacht *duckundweg*


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. November 2013)

So gut wie alle Winamp Versionen bekommt man auf "oldapps.com"


----------



## Octabus (22. November 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Immer auf MS rumbashen - aber trotzdem MS Windows benutzen, witzig


Würde eh eigentlich viel lieber GNU/Linux only benutzen, kannst aber dank der tollen Vendor-Lock-In-Politik von Microsoft gleich vergessen.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. November 2013)

Octabus schrieb:


> Würde eh eigentlich viel lieber GNU/Linux only benutzen, kannst aber dank der tollen Vendor-Lock-In-Politik von Microsoft gleich vergessen.



Stimmt leider, bin auch aus dem Grund noch bei MS, wobei ich aktuell eigentlich zufrieden bin wies ist.


----------



## Atma (22. November 2013)

An sich bräuchte MS nicht mal Winamp kaufen, schließlich hat MS mit seinem Windows Media Player bereits einen vollwertigen Player im Portfolio. Ich glaube daher erst daran, wenn es eine offizielle Bestätigung gibt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (22. November 2013)

Die könnten natürlich auch Winamp kaufen, und den WMP damit ersetzen


----------



## Freeze82 (22. November 2013)

Schade um Winamp 
Ich benutze Winamp seit es ihn gibt,das gehört für mich zum Standard auf jedem Rechner


----------



## Seabound (22. November 2013)

Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Insofern relativ egal! Ich benutze das, was Microsoft liefert. Das reicht ja. Da braucht man sich nicht den Rechner zuzumüllen!


----------



## NickScrewball (22. November 2013)

> Hab schon zu 98-Zeiten dem Windows Media Player den Vorzug gegeben



Er hat Jehova gesagt...


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2013)

Winamp, fand ich nie wirklich gut.
Erstens kommt es mit den Containern z.B MP4 nicht gescheit zurecht erst recht nicht bei großen Sammlungen.
Und wäre das nicht genug, hat es unzureichende Organisierungsfunktionen.

Es gibt viele Alternativen, die sogar "intelligent" sind.
Winamp war nicht mehr als ein Schleier der Vergangenheit, Leute, wacht auf


----------



## jamie (22. November 2013)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Schon seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. Insofern relativ egal! Ich benutze das, was Microsoft liefert. Das reicht ja. Da braucht man sich nicht den Rechner zuzumüllen!


 
Wobei 'zumüllen' eher auf den Windows Media Player zutrifft. 
Andere Player sind deutlich schlanker.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2013)

Hallo... AOL :/

Also das kommt mir nicht mehr auf die HDD.


----------



## NickScrewball (23. November 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Alternativen, die sogar "intelligent" sind.
> Winamp war nicht mehr als ein Schleier der Vergangenheit, Leute, wacht auf



Na ja, als MP3-Musik-Player war der Winamp immer eine solide Bank. Sicher, wenn man etwas spezielles wollte war er sicher nicht erste Wahl, aber für den 0815-User eigentlich immer geeignet.

Und außerdem: Dem Winamp-Player ist sicher nicht der letzte fähige MP3-Player der jemanls erscheinen wird. Sicher wird es bereits innerhalb des nächsten Jahres einen oder 10 adäquate Ersatzprogramme geben.
Aber wenn man mittlerweile über 30 ist, und fast sein halbes Leben im Kontakt mit dem Internet hatte, dann ist es schon ein bisschen Schade das eine derartige Institution die Segel streichen muß...

Aber eben auch nicht mehr und nicht weniger als das!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Die könnten natürlich auch Winamp kaufen, und den WMP damit ersetzen


 
denen gehts wohl eher um shoutcast radiio


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. November 2013)

Nie benutzt daher ist es mir egal


----------



## AeroX (24. November 2013)

Ich hab's vor Jahren mal ne kurze zeit benutzt das war's dann auch. Ansonsten reicht mir wm player.  Also schade für die die es nutzen, für mich eher uninteressant.


----------



## Unfaced (26. November 2013)

Ich muss sagen ich hab Winamp die letzten 10 Jahre und mehr als Hauptmusikplayer benutzt udn werde das auch weiterhin tun, solange die Software mit meinem PC funktioniert..... und das wird wohl noch ein paar jahre sein


----------



## Kusanar (29. November 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Falls du hier im Forum jemandem Shareware anbieten willst, würde ich deinen Post editieren ^^
> Übrigens macht Winamp evtl. genau wegen solch Papnasen wie dir Schicht im Schacht *duckundweg*



Aus den Lizenzbedinungen von Winamp 2.91c:

"Winamp kann kostenlos weitergegeben werden, wenn dies unverändert und unentgeltlich geschieht."

Selber Pappnase (und ja, Pappe schreibt man im Deutschen nach wie vor mit doppeltem p)...


----------

